# Should The Tweets Button Be Taken Off?



## jebus2029 (Sep 10, 2010)

Simple poll. Should the tweets button be removed from the side of the forum pages?


----------



## gumball (Sep 10, 2010)

i agree, remove or give instructions for user community to remove.


----------



## SouthernWeed (Sep 10, 2010)

Absolutely get it gone. Stupid app that's just in the way.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 10, 2010)

FUCKING Bullshit. At least let us remove. I HATE it.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 10, 2010)

Tweeting is for the birds...


*KILL TWEETY!*


Namaste'


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2010)

Tweeting is lame, but if people wish to, that's their choice. 

I'd be more concerned with other users security than anything else, i know nothing of the possbile risks but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't remove it either.
How can they force us to look at this the entire time we are online?
I know they get paid for it but damn let us choose!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 10, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I can't remove it either.
> How can they force us to look at this the entire time we are online?
> I know they get paid for it but damn let us choose!


I'd rather punch myself in the junk than text 140 characters in a message. Lovin' Speedy more and more. How secure is Twitter and texts anyway.


----------



## SouthernWeed (Sep 10, 2010)

Actually, I'm starting to be a tad concerned with this site's security in the first place.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 10, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> This worked





gumball said:


> Thanks for sharing daniels!


Yep thanks bud it totally worked and I found some other cool add ons.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 10, 2010)

The perfect point was made. People like to be anonymous on this website, so how can you be anonymous if you are using your personal tweet account or receiving tweets on your cell phone?

Plus the fact that 25 people have voted so far and not a single person wants it should say something.


----------



## potroast (Sep 10, 2010)

It's obviously something that Rollitup is trying. I think it's for a private Rollitup Tweet page, so there would still be anonymity. We'll see what happens, but there's no reason for an uproar.

The AdBlock will remove it for you if you are using Firefox.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 10, 2010)

yes remote it already


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the addblock tip!!! works like a charm!

edit: and tweeting is...there is no PC word for what it is...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2010)

I voted no just to be different, LOL!!! 

and who the fuck tweets anyway? that's fuckin' gay. lol


----------



## someone else (Sep 11, 2010)

Yea, I know it's probably a well-intentioned add-on for RIU, but I'm not sure it's right for this community. 

By the very nature of what growers do, it's a dangerous and felonious activity. Even those that live in medicinal states have to worry that some fed is gathering intel on them and their activities.

I think what I worry about more than anything is the young grower who gets over-zealous about what they're doing, and accidentally reveals a subtle detail about what they're doing, where they live, and/or who they are. 

Oh yea, it's annoying as hell to have 'tweets' in the left-middle of the screen, so I have to constantly scroll the screen either up or down so I can read or write anything to the far left. 

If you use Firefox (and you really should anyway if you value your computer safety ), AdBlock works in getting rid of it.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 11, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks for the addblock tip!!! works like a charm!
> 
> edit: and tweeting is...there is no PC word for what it is...





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> who the fuck tweets anyway? that's fuckin' gay. lol


Yeah...that's what I was trying to say...Thanks!

I think if it was placed up in the header area with the rest of the buttons, no one would care...it is the problem with having to scroll around it that is annoying...then that brings out the "who the hell tweets anyway????" 

I think smoking herb may be the cure for such silliness...anyone on here that is tweeting...should smoke more...before the dreaded realitytelevisionitis sets in...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

Hell, it should at least be removed until they take the software past the alpha build...


----------



## SouthernWeed (Sep 12, 2010)

For the life of me, I can't see how the Admins thought this was a good idea. And with the overwhelming negative response, perhaps today would be a good day to put down the bong and get this aggravating app the hell off of here.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 12, 2010)

Henry Ford took 12 attempts at inventing a car before he came up with the Model T. Its annoying and there is a fix (page one) so let it be. All in all RIU still is a gr8 website and tool. even if they did take the smileys away from the advanced page and you can no longer edit your posts. Give it time they will get it right.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Henry Ford took 12 attempts at inventing a car before he came up with the Model T. Its annoying and there is a fix (page one) so let it be. All in all RIU still is a gr8 website and tool. even if they did take the smileys away from the advanced page and you can no longer edit your posts. Give it time they will get it right.


 So they have time to be fiddling around with pointless twitter add-ons, but they can't be arsed to get the FAQ back up in one form or another. Good to know where the priorities lie.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering about the faq section...what the hell happened? This is just another proof that NOTHING ever changes for the better...except MMJ


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm twitterpated! The worst part is it follows you. Talk about a bad idea for a place where most people are already paranoid.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 12, 2010)

Add Blocker Plus add-on for firefox users...works great!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok this is bullsh!t....The Add Blocker Plus makes the stupid tweets button invisible, but it is still there!!!

No choice of skin
No FAQ
Gay ass tweet button
No Elite

Progress!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

call me paranoid, but my gut sais something sisnister is afoot.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 13, 2010)

Like metioned before, if it was a tab at the top of the page I wouldn't care, but it is like they are forcing it on me. I have never used twitter and never will so I don't want the button. Plus I use chrome so I don't have a way to get rid of it  I was hoping by now they would see that we don't want it. After all, under the forum name it says "This is a community, post it up and I'll get it done." Well, the community has spoken.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 13, 2010)

It does not mattter! the ad blocker only makes it invisible! it is still in the way of the quick reply box!!!!

It just needs to move...should be easy enough...and I think it is justifiable...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2010)

On smart phones it does not appear as a scrolling button, the page laods, and the button is placed spomewhere on the page as a fixed non-click able image, nothing more. Silly! The fact that admin was so quick to jump in and say he is trying things out, and then a complete and utter lack of listening to users, sigh.


----------



## potroast (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sorry that the button is upsetting to you. Rollitup said he is simply trying something out, and it will be changed in the near future. He said it will probably be available if you want it via a Control Panel setting.


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2010)

does that mean it is in our control panel to turn it off now, or do we have to request that??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

_..tweet_

..at home laying on my bed staring at the ceiling. Didn't realize my ceiling was beige, I always assumed it to be white. Guess I was wrong. Oh well

_end tweet_


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> _..tweet_
> 
> ..at home laying on my bed staring at the ceiling. Didn't realize my ceiling was beige, I always assumed it to be white. Guess I was wrong. Oh well
> 
> _end tweet_


I think that's 141 characters, but I'm pretty medicated from a doobie, and canna crispie treats. Bad tweet Doc

How do I tweet you for being the smartass to vote no?


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 16, 2010)

gumball said:


> does that mean it is in our control panel to turn it off now, or do we have to request that??


Looks like it will be changed in the near future. Just have to wait for them to do it.


----------

